# Must Have : Freewares for S60V3 (Latest Nokia Phones)



## alsiladka (Jan 19, 2007)

Supported SmartPhone Models - 
Nokia -
3250, 5500 Sport, 5700, 6290, E50, E60, E61, E61i, E62, E65, E70, E71, E90, N73, N75, N76, N80, N91, N92, N93, N93i, N95

Lg JOY

Samsung SGH-i520

As most of the smartphone owners must have noticed, the New phones sport a new Operating System - Symbian OS 9.1/9.2/9.3 or S60V3
S60v3, for security purposes, has completely broken compatibility with the previous edition apps. and hence you must not have been able to install those apps on your system.

Here is a list of must have freeware applications which will enhance the use of your Smartphone.





1. Y-Browser


> Y-Browser is a file manager for Symbian OS devices. It implements most standard features on files (such as copy, cut, paste, etc) & folders (create, remove, etc)
> *www.pushl.com/images/Y_Browser_1.jpg
> 
> The addon pack which you can download from there site also lets you view text files, View your messaging folders and open ZIP file.
> ​




​*www.symbian-freak.com/news/006/10/search_app.htm​​3. Auto Keylock


> As simple as the name suggests.
> The default Autolock in the nokia phones, locks the phone using the lock code, which means you have to enter the lock code to unlock the phone.
> This application lock only the keypad, which otherwise we have to do with the 2- key combination of left menu button and star.This app will automatically lock the keypad after a time period which you can specify.


 

​
4. Calcium


> Calcium is a fast, easy to use calculator for your S60 phone
> Getting tired of the S60 calculator? We were, so we made our own. We removed the need to select on-screen buttons and moved all the operations to the joystick.
> So how fast is it?
> Try this simple example: start the standard calculator and do 2/3 x 7. It takes 13 clicks. Using Calcium it only takes 6!
> *mtvoid.com/calcium/ssCalcium2.png


 


​
5. Nokia Zip Manager


> Zip Manager is a powerful and easy-to-use file compression program for the Nokia E61. ZIP Manager allows you to handle zip files in a convenient way. It offers a graphical interface to add, extract, and open files, as well as toperform other commands.


​6. Dictionary 2.0


> Websters English Dictionary.
> 
> Built-in indexes find words in a fraction of a second.​
> Includes parts of speech (noun, verb etc).​
> ...




​



7. WLAN Wizard (from Nokia)


> Is there a WLAN network out there? The WLAN Wizard will tell you, store it and launch it for you! WLAN Wizard shows the available WLANs in the range of N80 Internet Edition directly on the idle screen and it is possible to start web browsing immediately. WLAN Wizard also automatically creates the needed WLAN settings making WLAN usage extremely easy.


 

​8. Nokia Podcasting application


> Podcasts are regular digital audio or video broadcasts that can be downloaded and played on mobile devices and personal computers. News agencies and other sources offer podcasts on a wide range of topics. Often podcasts are regularly updated in a series of new episodes, so users often subscribe to their favorite shows.
> The Nokia Podcasting application allows you to find, subscribe to and download podcasts over the air with your Nokia phones. After downloading a podcast, you can listen to or watch it when you want.


 



​9. Contacts Transfer

> Have you ever tried to copy the contacts database from one S60 based phone to another? Perhaps using a PC suite or SyncML? Perhaps you have noticed that something was missing in the end? No problem, with the Contacts Transfer application you can copy the entire contents of the contacts database includig thumbnail images and caller groups from one phone to another via bluetooth, infra-red or a memory card. Click here for more detailed information.


10. S60SpotOn

> S60SpotOn keeps your display backlight permanently on.
> 
> If your smartphone (e.g. Nokia N80, N90) supports a camera-flash, you will be able to turn it on/off too (since v0.04).
> In short, here is a torch for your Darker needs!


 

​11. Mobile Search

> Looking for restaurants, taxis, or even local weather forecasts? How about mobile phone content like ring tones and wallpapers? Or maybe you want images, or even some new MP3s. Then look no further than the mobile search software for Nokia mobile phones. Learn more about mobile search »
> *mobilesearch.nokia.com/MOBILE_SEARCH_25/pics/use_case_1.jpg


 

​12. DivX Player


> The name says it all. A player to Play DivX, Xvid, Smartmovie videos on your phone.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
​


​





​13. Mobile Weather



> *Mobile Weather is a weather forecast client for S60 Smartphones that shows the current weather situation of hundreds of cities anywhere all around the world. It is available for Nokia S60 Second Edition (FP2 and FP3) and Third Edition devices.*
> **www.ubahnstation.net/projects/mweather/mw3rd_main2.jpg*


 

​14. NSysInfo

> Software shows full information about your phone, such as firmware version, IMEI, signal strength, battery level, memory amount, processor and screen types. Also it lists all supported features. You can save all info in file. By defaults file will saved in c:\data\others or e:\others. Also you can refresh all data by pressing "*".
> *symbian91.euro.ru/nsys1.jpg*symbian91.euro.ru/nsys2.jpg*symbian91.euro.ru/nsys4.jpg


 


​15. SymTorrent

> SymTorrent is the first full-featured and complete BitTorrent client for Symbian OS. It supports downloading multiple torrent files at the same time, is capable of both downloading and uploading and can save the status of your unfinished torrents, so you can resume the downloads after restarting the application. You can also check the status of each file inside a torrent along with several other statistics and properties during download.[/*QUOTE]*





> ​17. Flashlite 2.1
> 
> > Its an advanced version of the flash player already on the phones. This version will ship in the newer phones. Although there is not much stuff available for flashlite, since it has turned freeware recently, you can expect things taking shape soon.
> 
> ...





> Right now there were the freewares which i garnered from the web and various listings. If you are aware of any other freeware which needs a mention in this list and i have missed it, please do give your suggestions.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 19, 2007)

^^ Good job.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2007)

old apps


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks for the freewares
repped you


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice job. But you forgot to mention which are Java applications and which are Symbian applications. In that way you can include mobile from other brands also.
And try mXit. Its similar to mig33. And will be waiting for your next update.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> old apps


 
Only a few JAVA apps. are old. All others are not more than 5 - 6 month old. But the basic requirement for making the list was to help the people with the newer phones to find the applications which would work for them as i found a lot of my friends panicking when they found that the olders apps wont work on their N series phone.

Will add the Java and Symbian info during next update


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for considering my suggestion. And if you need any help with any apps contact me. Would love to help you.


----------



## fadarico (Feb 7, 2007)

Very good job thanx alot


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2007)

good job  
post more S60V3 apps
thanks....
keep it up


----------



## prankie (Feb 8, 2007)

nice list...


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 8, 2007)

Good job. Reputation points for u


----------



## karmaresh15 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sublimobi mobile software worked for me. Check www.sublimobi.com. It 
is a free rss news reader. Must have freewares


----------

